
Ask HN: Do you workout regularly? - foobarfoofoo
Do you find time to do that, or you had to choose between being in a good shape and career improvement?
======
tradersam
Currently on the career improvement grind. Will go back to working out
regularly soon, though.

------
targus145
Yep. I do

